# Look what the new mare was hiding!



## Eohippus (Feb 11, 2011)

Back in October my partner added a mare to our little herd, Sparkle Plenty Supreme Misty Morn, aka "Missy". She's a silver bay roan, two colors that I'm absolutely in love with (though I know neither were very desired in the "what color don't you want in your breeding program" topic). She was a nice reddish color when we got her and had her winter coat already. Her coat didn't get to be mammoth like some of our other minis, and when we bought her you could easily still see she was a nice horse... BUT wow! We clipped and man, she's even better than I had hoped!







Missy the day we picked her up from her breeder/PO.






Clipped and at her first show! She was a little under herself and I wasn't around to catch it and have Amanda fix it, oops!






Head shot






Front legs not so far under her, but its hard to get a really "showy" picture when doing it by yourself!

And in case you're wondering how that first show went...






She took first out of the mares!


----------



## wingnut (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice! She reminds me of our "Missy" who is a silver bay.

And congrats on that nice ribbon


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 11, 2011)

:shocked





What a pretty little lady!


----------



## MINI REASONS (Feb 11, 2011)

She looks like a winner to me !!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 11, 2011)

What a beautiful little lady


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats! I am a big roan fan too I have a bay and a red roan.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 12, 2011)

beautiful girl


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty girl



I love roans


----------



## jleonard (Feb 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!! I love true roans too, I would love to have one someday!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 12, 2011)

congrats on your surprise - always fun clipping when it turns out something totally different than what you expected. I remember how excited we were the first time we clipped a little smokey black (we thought) weanling and BLUE ROAN appeared underneath! That was something else so I can totally relate to your excitement when you unwrapped her. LOL

She's a pretty girl and there's many more ribbons in her future I"m sure........


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations! She's very pretty! It's incredible what a clip job can do for a horse.



I also love true roans, they are so unusual and lovely, IMO.


----------



## Eohippus (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you every one for all the compliments! She's our little princess around here and she knows it haha



topnotchminis said:


> Congrats! I am a big roan fan too I have a bay and a red roan.





Jill said:


> Pretty girl
> 
> 
> 
> I love roans





jleonard said:


> She is gorgeous!!! I love true roans too, I would love to have one someday!


Yay, more roan fans!! Its not a very common color but I just love the way it looks. I've always wanted a nice blue roan, with a dark dark dark face/legs and a very ticked out/roaned body. Maybe one day she'll produce a nice foal like that



WhiteTailsMinis said:


> congrats on your surprise - always fun clipping when it turns out something totally different than what you expected. I remember how excited we were the first time we clipped a little smokey black (we thought) weanling and BLUE ROAN appeared underneath! That was something else so I can totally relate to your excitement when you unwrapped her. LOL
> 
> She's a pretty girl and there's many more ribbons in her future I"m sure........


I was so hoping thats what would happen with my smokey black! I'm so jealous! His coat color was so weird and kept changing and his breeder wasn't sure his exact color because of his baby coat. I was a little bummed after his clip job he wasn't hiding a lovely roan underneath! And I love the term unwrapping for clipping, haha, we always say its just like christmas when we clip because even if you know what the horse looks like underneath its always the best surprise to see them all clean cut again


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 13, 2011)

Shes beautiful Eohippus! I love her color, her face is very expressive, I get a sense of a great, trusting, character, good vibes all around





Dan.


----------



## CZP1 (Feb 14, 2011)

She's very pretty! Congrats on your ribbon!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW! what a difference.Congrats on the ribbon. First of many i bet. Makes me want to unwrap mine


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 17, 2011)

What show were you at?? Good for you!!


----------



## Eohippus (Feb 18, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> What show were you at?? Good for you!!


It was just one of the local monthly/every other month shows. That one was "The Show Circuit". I like it because they have mini classes and more than just our horses show up. We'll be at the Youth & Ammy spring show then Touch of Class. I can't wait for those! I just got the premium for the latter and its got me so excited


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, she looks terrific and I would be very excited about her.


----------

